# Carfree in Denver (a pictorial)



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

Here's my idea, I'll post some photos of what it's like to be carfree in Denver. I'll start with the bikes and add to the thread as time allows. 

Here's my main 'round town bike. It's a Miyata 310 converted to fixed gear. It's purpose is to be inexpensive but decent to ride, a bike I can lock up outside without worry. Yes that's a mural of Bjork


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*Smurfette*

This one is the house bike. It actually belongs to our landlord but we fixed it up and use it for hauling stuff around the neighborhood. It's a Huffy from the 1990's that was built in Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*Long Haul Trucker*

My touring bike that's yet to be broken in. Excuse the skinny tires I'm still fine tuning this one. It's a Surly Long Haul Trucker with lots of Shimano parts


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*My neighborhood*

I live in the Northeast section of Denver proper. My neighborhood is an early suburban area that was originally served by streetcar. Colfax Blvd. is also known as U.S. 40 and runs completely through the city. I avoid riding on it but have to cross over it most days.


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*City Park*

I consider myself lucky to live near a great park that has a Museum of Nature and Science, a zoo, plenty of space to mill around in and a stunning view. It's also nice to have local businesses that serve my needs. Just South of City Park is this stylish High School.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*[email protected] that is a strong beginning to a great thread.*

Thanks.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

them some nice pics!
i'll have to whip out my camera on my commute!
i'm just on the other side of colfax.

you'll have to swing by city park on june 4th...
nice little bike race going down...


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Thanks.


What MB1 said. Nice work. Makes me want to go out and take pictures of bike commuters. Maybe I'll do that on one of my lunch breaks.

- FBB


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*Happy trails*

Denver has trails that lead all over the place. Many follow waterways. The trails offer a great way to get around or out of the city without dealing with car traffic.

Thanks for the compliments. I'll keep adding to the thread when I can.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Very nice, looking forward to many more in the same vein! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

thbirks said:


> I consider myself lucky to live near a great park that has a Museum of Nature and Science, a zoo, plenty of space to mill around in and a stunning view. It's also nice to have local businesses that serve my needs. Just South of City Park is this stylish High School.



East High... great shots.


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*The City*

The view from Cheeseman Park


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*glass*

Don't throw stones


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*Denver Art Museum*

The DAM


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*The museum addition*

Crazy Architects


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*poet's row*

Poet's row is a block of apartments named after poets


----------



## krustybike (Dec 30, 2005)

thbirks said:


> Here's my idea, I'll post some photos of what it's like to be carfree in Denver. I'll start with the bikes and add to the thread as time allows.
> 
> Here's my main 'round town bike. It's a Miyata 310 converted to fixed gear. It's purpose is to be inexpensive but decent to ride, a bike I can lock up outside without worry. Yes that's a mural of Bjork


LOVE the Bjork mural on Grant, usually ride that direction a few times a week and always make a point to see it.
beautiful


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Good night shots. We want more!!!!!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

bigrider said:


> Good night shots. We want more!!!!!



Man! I've lived in (and been riding in) Denver for 12 years and you give me a new appreciation for my town.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't know how I missed this one...but great shots. Great bikes too....love the miyata.

Post more when you have em...


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*more of the city with snow this time*

This is my favorite


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*The zero bus runs right by my work and my favorite burrito joint*

Took my camera to lunch. The table made a good tripod


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*Central Library while snowing*

This is last Thursday. I took the bus and then walked eight blocks on Lincoln. Walking is great for taking photos. Most people think of Denver as a snowy place but with 15" of precipitation a year that's just not possible. The snow doesn't usually stay long as the sun melts it pretty quickly


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*great ramp or the Colorado History Museum*

Where's my Pugsley?


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*What time is it?*

Have I mention my plan to tour France?


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*lower downtown has gone "loft" crazy*

The view is always changing. It's great to see people moving into the city.


----------



## amy.c (Feb 25, 2006)

*Grant mural*



krustybike said:


> LOVE the Bjork mural on Grant, usually ride that direction a few times a week and always make a point to see it.
> beautiful


I'm not in Denver anymore, but it's my home town. I agree, these photos were inspiring, making me want to take more photos and visit home soon.

But where is the Bjork mural? Grant and which cross street? I need to make a pilgrimage the next time I'm home.


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*Bjork mural*



amy.c said:


> I'm not in Denver anymore, but it's my home town. I agree, these photos were inspiring, making me want to take more photos and visit home soon.
> 
> But where is the Bjork mural? Grant and which cross street? I need to make a pilgrimage the next time I'm home.


The Bjork mural is on the side of the Seventh Ave Cafe. So that's 7th Ave and Grant in Capitol Hill. I pass it most days on my commute.


----------



## Zeke (May 18, 2004)

*Need to ride in Denver*

'm going to Denver for business next week. Where can I rent a bike to ride?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Sep 26, 2004)

*On 9th and Broadway*

There is a place called Bicycle Doctor.... They have cuisers and a few hybirds I think for rent. There phone is: (303) 831-7228

Hope this helps, Dave Nice




Zeke said:


> 'm going to Denver for business next week. Where can I rent a bike to ride?


----------



## hogwash (Dec 8, 2005)

aw, i miss Denver. lived there in the mid to late '90s and did the bike commute along Speer from the Wash Park area to just north of where Speer crosses I-25 nearly everyday. did a lot of riding into LoDo for nights on the town as well. fun fun fun.

great pics and great thread!


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*Hope to add some photos soon*

I'm having a problem. Whenever I try to open this thread or another with lots of pictures my router screws up. Anyway I'll try to post some more but I'll have to go somewhere with WiFi to do it.


----------

